# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi All

## AF10

Ashley's the name. Living on the Gold Coast, (living in Australia 3 years now). 21 years old. Cabinet Maker by trade.  
Currently running Ashley's Fencing.  
See you guys around.

----------


## Bloss

Welcome aboard - you'll find this forum interesting even if you aren't after specific info.

----------

